# A Good wax/polish for a Red car



## Yorkiered (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good wax that is especially suited for a Red car, or are they basically all the same for all colours. I've ordered Autoglym's HD wax and Cleanser kit to give that a go, it seems to get favourable mentions.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

That is a decent combo for any colour mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

anything for any colour imo, as said good combo you've picked


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autoglym HD Wax is a very good wax mate.

Naviwax Ultimate, a great wax for all colours also :thumb:

Theres loads to choose from mate


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Some say that colour charged waxes work better on certain cars, but out of all the waxes I've tried, I've never really noticed a different tbh


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Iv used Autoglym HD wax on a mates red car and it gave a good finish and you might want to try Vic's Concourse wax that gets rave reviews on here, I am going to purchase some to try in the summer


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You have started down the path of the Dark side my padawan ....:lol:

Soon your shelves will be full of more wax that you could ever use....:lol::thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Victoria Concours - lovely wet look on red and also Dodo Orange Crush.

Both give a great finish to red cars.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

james_death said:


> You have started down the path of the Dark side my padawan ....:lol:
> 
> Soon your shelves will be *full of more wax that you could ever use.*...:lol::thumb:


16 pastes, 3 liquids, 4 sprays and counting :lol:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

In this thread you can see many combos in red, most of them quite impressive.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14507&highlight=RED+CARS


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Isn't is more down to the polish/sealant for a nice deeper wet look?

Fish


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

My two cars are red and I've used a few waxes on them, and I really couldn't see a big difference between them. The biggest difference, in my opinion, is between a wax and a sealant that gives the wet "plastic" look.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Fish said:


> Isn't is more down to the polish/sealant for a nice deeper wet look?
> 
> Fish


YES. 
I have started using a glaze under my wax (black car) and it has made a big difference to the appearance.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have seen some nice results with dodo's orange crush.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

An inexpensive but effective wax would have to be (imo) PB Natty's paste wax.

Any one of the 3 would work fine I think....


----------

